# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Festivali i Këngës në RTSH 2017 - Fest '56

## sirena_adria

*22 Kenge* ne gare per *Çmimin e Pare* te Festivalit te Kenges ne kete edicion te 56-te dhe nje perzgjedhje si SHQIPERIA - Eurovision Song Contest 2018. Suksese ! 


*" I njejti qiell "*
Manjola Nallbani 

*" Ekzistoj "* 
Redon Makashi 

*" Fjalët "*
Elton Deda 

*" Unë "*
Mariza Ikonomi 

*" Sytë e shpirtit "* 
Bojken Lako 

*" Mesazh "* 
Stefi & Endri Prifti 

*" Të pandarë "*
David & Genc Tukiqi 

*" Ra një yll "
*Rezarta Smaja & Luis Ejlli 

*" Mall "* 
Eugent Bushpepa

*" Pse të desha "* 
Voltan Prodani 

*" Ngrije zërin "*
Orgesa Zaimi 

*" Gjurmët "*
Evans Rama 

*" Divorci "*
Akullthyesit 

*" Bum Bum "*
Ergi Bregu-Latifllari 

*" E dua botën "*
Artemisa Mithi 

*" Zemër ku je " 
*Denisa Gjezo

*" Tjetër jetë "*  
Na & Festina Mezini 

*" Pritem edhe pak "*
Lorela 

*" Vonë "*
Lynx 

*" Orë e ndaluar "* 
Tahir Gjoci  

*" Piedestal "
*Ines Neziri  

*" Përjetë "*
Xhesika Polo 


http://perqasje.com/2017/11/festival...ve-pjesmarres/

https://eurovision-quotidien.com/fes...dats-annonces/

https://www.esc-plus.com/albania-rts...-56-finalists/

----------


## sirena_adria

Festivali i 56 i Kenges : 21, 22 dhe 23 Dhjetor 2017 .

----------


## sirena_adria

*Këngëtarët “big” bashkë me Adi Krastën rikthehen në Festivalin e Këngës* 

_Valeria Dedaj -  "Shekulli"_

Festivali i Këngës në RTSH në datat 21-22 dhe 23 dhjetor. Këtë vit në garë për në “Eurosong” janë 22 këngë. Pas një mungese të gjatë Manjolla Nallbani, Elton Deda dhe Redon Makashi i bashkohen festivalit.

Festivali i 56-të i Këngës në Radio Televizionin Publik Shqiptar vjen në tre net. Organizatorët prezantuan dje formulën e konkurrimit. Publiku do të njihet me 22 këngët pjesëmarrëse fillimisht, nëpërmjet radios dhe televizionit. Në natën e parë do të prezantohen 11 këngë. Nata e dytë do të jetë po kështu, ndërsa nata e tretë spektakël. Gjithashtu do të ketë edhe një post-festival, ku panelistët do të trajtojnë tema të ndryshme, që kanë të bëjnë me festivalin, por jo vetëm. Gjatë ditës së djeshme, moderatori dhe gazetari i njohur Adi Krasta, regjisori Pali Kuke dhe drejtori muzikor Sokol Marsi argumentuan, se përse ky festival do të jetë i suksesshëm. Skenografia i është besuar Albi Çiflikut, ndërsa drejtues i Orkestrës do të jetë kantautori Elton Deda.

*ADI KRASTA: Nuk do të kisha marrë përsipër asnjëherë, një festival, që nuk është dinjitoz në përzgjedhje!*

Prezantuesi Adi Krasta merr përsipër (për të gjashtën herë), që të drejtojë Festivalin e Këngës në RTSH. Këtë vendim, shpjegon ai, e mori përsipër, bashkë me stafin, sepse dëshirojnë të shkojnë kundër rrymës, duke kërkuar ringritjen e festivalit. “Këtë vit duam që të ndiejmë çdo sekondë në këtë aktivitet. Duam që të bëjmë një festival ndryshe nga festivalet që kanë qenë, por edhe që do të vinë. Mbase nuk do ta bëjmë tërë jetën, sepse të paktën për mua mund të jetë festivali i fundit. Nuk pretendojmë ‘Sanremo’-n, por do të jetë një festival me gjëra të patepruara”.

Vëmendja kryesore do të jenë këngët, prandaj Krasta mendon se këngëtarët duhet të shkojnë në këtë skenë, si artistë të mëdhenj, sikur po shkojnë në skenën ‘Asiston’, që nga veshja artistike, deri tek sjellja artistike. “Nuk jemi fare të shqetësuar këtë vit se kush fiton çmimin e parë. Për mua ekzistenca e ‘Eruosong’-ut nuk më inkuriozon gjëkundi. Dëshiroj që të bëhet një shfaqje edhe për publikun, që na ndjekë nga shtëpia”. Krasta shprehet se është i emocionuar në këtë rikthim të tijin, prandaj nuk ka dëshirë, që të përjetojë asnjë skualifikim, pasi festivali zhvillohet çdo vit. Në qendër të festivalit është një ansambël; orkestra, dirigjenti dhe instrumentistët. Gjithashtu do të ketë edhe një post festival, ku do të diskutohet pas natës së parë dhe natës së dytë të festivalit.

“Shpeshherë jemi ndierë të futur në një rrjedh diskutimesh dhe thashethemesh, të cilat na fusin në një vorbull. Por, këtë vit kjo gjë nuk do të ndodhë, sepse do të zhvillojmë një post-festival, ku do të flitet për disa tema, që nga rënia e sensit të humanizmit në vendin tonë, deri tek ata njerëz që jetojnë këtu, duke mos e urryer këtë vend. Është një postfestival analitik, ku do të bëhet nga ne gjykimi për festivalin. Seç thuhet edhe siç ndihet ne jemi vend demokratik, me praninë e të gjithë njerëzve që dinë të bëjnë një analizë të mirëfilltë”. Krasta shton se së bashku me organizatorët garanton një festival të ndryshëm edhe të bukur.

“Ne të tre kurrë nuk do të ishim këtu, unë personalisht nuk do të kisha marrë kurrë një festival përsipër, që nuk është dinjitoz në përzgjedhje”, përfundon Krasta.

*Lista e këngëtarëve*

Kësaj here, gara nuk do të jetë edhe aq e lehtë! Këngëtarët që do të marrin pjesë janë: 1) Artemisa Mithi; 2)Boiken Lako; 3) David dhe Genc Tukiçi; 4)Denisa Gjezo; 5)Elton Deda; 6) Ergi Bregu; 7) Evans Rama; 8)Eugent Bushpepa; 9) Grupi “Akullthyesit”; 10)Grupi “Lynx” ; 11) Grupi “Na”; 12) Inest Neziri; 13)Lorela Sejdini;14) Manjola Nallbani; 15) Mariza Ikonomi; 16) Orgesa Zaimi; 17) Redon Makashi; 18 Rezarta Smaja e Luis Ejlli; 19) Stefi dhe Endri Prifti; 20) Tahir Gjoci; 21) Voltan Prodani dhe 22) Xhesika Polo.


*SOKOL MARSI: Këngëtarët e njohur dhe të rinj, garanci për këtë festival* 

Drejtori muzikor i Festivalit të 56-të të Radio Televizionit Publik Shqiptar, Sokol Marsi, u shpreh se: “Ky do të jetë festivali ynë. Këtë e tregon edhe pjesëmarrja, blloku i këngëtarëve ‘big’ dhe atyre të rinj, të cilët nuk mungojnë. Kjo është garanci për të pasur një festival të suksesshëm”. Ndërsa, përsa i përket pjesëmarrjes së këngëve shton se, festivali ka qenë i hapur ndaj pranimit, gjatë një muaj rresht, të gjithë ata që kanë dëshiruar që të marrin pjesë kanë pasur mundësi, që të dorëzojnë këngët e tyre. “Nuk është gjë e lehët, se duket sikur gjithkush këndon, por jo gjithkush këndon. Në radhë të parë këndohet edhe performohet.

Këngëtarët, kompozitorët dhe tekstet në vëmendjen time janë profesionistët e vërtetë, prandaj vëmendja ime ndaj tyre nuk mungon”. Producenti Sokol Marsi thotë se janë 22 këngë pjesëmarrëse, të cilat ndahen; 11 ditën e parë dhe 11 ditën e dytë. Nata e tretë do të jetë një shou. Përsa u përket diskutimeve për skualifikimin e Arilenës, apo çmimit të parë, që ishte “shpallur” para festivalit Marsi shton se: “Proceduara është normale, si në çdo konkurs tjetër, nuk ka asnjë lidhje se çfarë thuhet, sepse për këtë mund të flasë NASA edhe NATO, por ne jemi stafi zyrtar i festivalit, s’marrim përsipër se çfarë ndodh në rrjetet sociale”.

Këshilli drejtues i RTSH-s ka miratuar enkas një rregullore, të cilën do ta nënshkruajnë të gjithë këngëtarët pjesëmarrës, të cilët gjatë një muaj prova duhet që të bashkëpunojnë me stafin drejtues të Festivalit. Ndërsa, këngët që janë të regjistruara duhet të dorëzohen në version audio dhe video, sepse do të transmetohen.

*PALI KUKE: Këngët pjesëmarrëse do të prezantohen para festivalit 

*Mes 70 këngëve, që kanë aplikuar për t’u ngjitur në skenën e Festivalit të 56-të të Këngës në RTSH, komisioni ka përzgjedhur vetëm 22 këngë finaliste. Komisioni është përbërë nga 5 anëtarë, të cilit janë: Markelian Kapidani, Luan Zhegu, Ben Andoni, Sokol Marsi dhe Edmond Rapi.

Ndërsa, edhe regjisori Pali Kuke u shpreh se grupi organizativ dhe këngëtarët pjesëmarrës përbëjnë garancinë e këtij festivali. “Festivali është një institucion, që si çdo gjë tjetër ka ulje dhe ngritje, sepse ka problematikat e veta. Festivali sivjet do të ringrihet vet në sajën tuaj edhe të kësaj pjesëmarrjeje. Ne do të bëjmë të pamundurën që të kënaqen të gjithë, janë më shumë se tre apo katër këngë, për të cilat jam i sigurt, që do të mbesin gjatë në kujtesën e publikut”, thotë Kuke.

Kësaj here për të marrë një formë sa më demokratike festivali është menduar, që të gjitha këngët të prezantohen më përpara. “Mendoj se do të shkojmë drejt një përzgjedhje shumë më të mirë, duke u dëgjuar këngët paraprakisht, duke u vetseleksionuar netët edhe finalja. Kjo do të na bëjë, që të bëjmë festë, sepse në këtë rast këngët do të dëgjohen edhe do mësojmë se çfarë emocionesh të përcjellin dhe çfarë emocionesh të mbesin nëpërmjet tyre”. Këngët do të prezantohen në Radio Tirana.

Kënga fituese e Festivalit të 55-të të Këngës në RTSH ishte “Botë”, e interpretuar nga Lindita Halimi. Shqipëria me këtë këngë u prezantua edhe në “Eurosong.

http://shekulli.com.al/kengetaret-bi...alin-e-kenges/

----------


## sirena_adria

Festivali i 56 i Këngës në RTSH këtë vit vjen me një risi. Këngët përzgjedhëse që do të konkurojnë këtë vit në festival do të kenë mundësi të dëgjohen një muaj përpara në disa radio të kryeqytetit, duke u bërë kështu të njohura për mbarë publikun.

Zëdhënësja e Festivalit Kozeta Kurta shprehet se kjo ka për qëllim që kënga të mos lind e vdes brenda korridoreve të RTSH-së.
“Ajo që më pëlqen këtë vit, është se asgjë nuk lind e vdes në korridoret e RTSH-së. Këngët do të bëhen të njohura për publikun nëpërmjet një rrjeti radiosh, të cilat do t’i bashkohen festivalit këtë vit, si IN Radio, City Radio, Club FM, NRG Radio, gjithçka do të jetë e hapur dhe e njohur për publikun, në mënyrë që në tre netët e Pallatit të Kongreseve ai që do të vijë, ta dijë se çfarë e pret dhe ai që s’do jetë në sallë, s’do vijë se nuk i ka pëlqeyer ajo që mund ta priste, por jo sepse s’kishte dijeni se çfarë do të ndodhte.” shprehet Kozeta.

Cityradio ka kënaqësinë t’ju njoftojë se shumë shpejt në frekuencën 88.0 fm mund të dëgjoni 22 këngët konkuruese të Festivalit të 56 në RTSH, ku mësohet se mes tyre janë emra të mëdhenj të muzikës shqiptare.

http://cityradio.al/kenget-e-festiva...-ne-cityradio/

----------


## sirena_adria

*“Këtë vit synojmë Eurovizionin, është e vetmja mundësi për të depërtuar në zemrat e europianëve”*

_Ky është viti i vëllezërve të njohur të muzikës, Endri dhe Stefi Priftit. Pasi do të konkurrojnë në “Këngën Magjike” dhe Festivalin e RTSH-së, do të nisin një tur në gjashtë shtete të Amerikës, për ta mbyllur me pushimet dimërore në Kaliforni e Majami.
_

........

*Dihet që fundviti është periudha e festivaleve të muzikës. Me çfarë këngësh konkurroni në “Këngën Magjike” dhe në Festivalin e RTSH-së  ?

*Këtë herë do të marrim pjesë te të dy festivalet. Te “Kënga Magjike” kemi një material shumë të bukur nga kompozitori Endrit Shani me tekstin e Pandi Laços. Është një baladë shumë e bukur duke u rritur nga sekonda ne sekondë. Një produksion super i bukur. Ndërsa në Festivalin kombëtar kam shkruar vetë një kryevepër me muzikën dhe tekstin e shkruar nga unë. Është një mesazh që dua të përcjell te të gjithë njerëzit, si të mëdhenj, ashtu edhe fëmijëve, adoleshentëve dhe gjithë njerëzimit. Kënga flet për realitetin e jetës në ditët e sotme. Do ta dëgjoni.

*Skena e Eurovizionit është ëndrra juaj. Pra kjo është arsyeja pse konkurroni në festivalin e RTSH-së?*

Patjetër që për atë ëndërr kam hyrë te ky festival. E kam ruajtur që vjet këtë këngë, për këtë arsye. Dua të përcjell këtë mesazh, jo vetëm te vendi ynë, por dua ta dëgjojë gjithë Europa, edhe bota. Është e vetmja mundësi për të kapërcyer edhe kufijtë, për të depërtuar në zemrat e europianëve. Dua që karriera jonë të zgjerohet edhe në Europë, jo për shqiptarët që jetojnë nëpër Europë, por për vetë europianët nga të gjitha shtetet. Asgjë nuk është e pamundur për mua.

.........


http://www.panorama.com.al/panoramap...e-europianeve/

----------


## sirena_adria

_ 14 Vjet qe kenga jone ka bere flatra  ..... 14 Kenge  te bukura ne 2 skena suksesesh te medha !_  

Kenga Shqipe,  tashme jo vetem e jona ! 

Drejt Gares per Prezantimin e 15-te, por NJEHERAZI drejt gares se Kenges se Bukur SHQIPE; profesionale, te arrire ne çdo komponent e gjitheperfshirese ! 





Poezia: AGIM DOÇI  -   Kompozimi : EDMOND ZHULALI 

_( Pershtatur ne Anglisht - June Taylor Myftaraj )_

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia: PANDI LAÇO  - Kompozimi: ADI HILA

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia: Dr. FLORI   -   Kompozimi: KLODIAN QAFOKU

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia: PANDI LAÇO  -  Kompozimi: ADI HILA

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia: PANDI LAÇO - Kompozimi: ADI HILA

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia: AGIM DOÇI  -  Kompozimi: EDMOND ZHULALI

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia: ARDIT GJEBREA, PIRRO ÇAKO  -   Kompozimi: ARDIT GJEBREA

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia:  SOKOL MARSI  -  Kompozimi:  SHPETIM SARAÇI

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia:  RONA NISHLIU  -  Kompozimi:  FLORENT BOSHNJAKU

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia:  EDA SEJKO  -  Kompozimi: BLEDAR SEJKO

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia:  JORGO PAPINGJI  -  Kompozimi:  GENTI LAKO

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia:  VIOLA TREBICKA, SOKOL MARSI  -  Kompozimi:  ALDO SHLLAKU

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia: SOKOL MARSI  -  Kompozimi: ZZAPnCHRISS

( Pershtati ne Anglisht - LINDA HALIMI)

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia & Kompozimi :  OLSA TOQI

----------


## sirena_adria

Poezia:  GERALD XHARI (Big Basta)  -  Kompozimi:  KLODIAN QAFOKU


_...... per t'i kaluar stafeten Fitueses se FEST '56 & njeherazi  Kenga Perfaqesuese e 15-te !_ 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albani...n_Song_Contest

----------

